# CPR code 92950-I work at



## slgarland (May 2, 2012)

I work at a critical care/pulmonary practice. Some providers are under the impression we need to submit special documentation when using the CPT 92950 code. Has anyone else run into this?  How do you handle this code in your offices? Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2012)

*There should be documentation of the service*

There definitely needs to be documentation of the service provided. I'm not sure what you mean by "special documentation"

If they are using critical care codes, however, they cannot use any of the time spent in CPR as part of critical care time if they are going to bill for the CPR separately.  

So their documentation must clearly show that two distinct services were performed - critical care and CPR.  (Or ED visit and CPR)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Sueedwards (May 14, 2012)

I agree with Ftessa.  If the documentation does not state critical care and has complete record of CPR being used then use the E/M code with the 92950.  Reread your critical care guidelines just to be sure.


----------



## lgilmore1 (May 3, 2014)

*cpr*

Does the physician have to have a separate order in the chart for the medications he  used during this time for the cpr, or will the documentation on the cpr sheet that they were documented when they are given work.


----------

